# Hi from adelaide



## quandolak (May 15, 2006)

Hi everyone...Im from adelaide and i think im about to crack and become a mac obsessive lol....


----------



## mspixieears (May 15, 2006)

Hi there, welcome to Specktra! Big wave from Melbourne!


----------



## Ambi (May 15, 2006)

Welcome! We will turn you into an addict in no time...


----------



## Designergirl9 (May 15, 2006)

welcome!!


----------



## Dawn (May 15, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra!!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (May 15, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra.


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (May 15, 2006)

Hello and yay! another Adelaidian...


----------



## user2 (May 15, 2006)

Hi and welcome to Specktra!


----------



## midnightlouise (May 16, 2006)

Hello and welcome!! Glad to have you here!


----------



## Wattage (May 16, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (May 16, 2006)

HI and welcome to specktra


----------



## quandolak (May 16, 2006)

thanksssss. for the welcomes


----------



## ElectroCute (Jan 17, 2007)

Yay for Adelaide! (I'm from there too.)


----------



## missy29 (Jan 17, 2007)

Woo hoo! I'm from adelaide too!!!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Jan 17, 2007)

to Specktra


----------

